# DK 45S Cab



## carrythomas (Nov 7, 2009)

Engine
Model: DK45S Cab
Output: 45
Max RPM: 2600
Type: 4 cylc in line vertical water cooled 4 cyc diesel
Cylinders: 4
Displacement: 134.1
Air Cleaner: yes
Cold Start Aid: glow plug
Fuel Tank: 15.3 gal

Power Take-Off
Description: hydrostatic, independent
Speed: 540
Control: push button

Drivetrain
Transmission: synchro shuttle
Speed Range: 12 foward 12 reverse
Differential: standard
Brakes: wet disc type
Parking Brake: lever
Steering: hydrostatic

Hydraulics
Control: positoin,draft,mixed control
Delivery: 1st 9.88 2nd 4.33
Remote Valves: one
Lift Capacity: 2654 lbs
3-Point Hitch: cat 1

Electrical
Alternator: 12 v

Axles / Wheels
Wheelbase: 74 in
Turning Radius: 8.8 feet
Front Tires: 9.5-16
Rear Tires: 14.9-24

Dimensions
Length: 127.7in
Width: 61.5in
Height: 91.9in
Gound Clearance: 14.6in
Weight: 4585 w/o loader


----------

